
Kobo store ebook restrictions and DRM - jhack
http://neverfriday.com/?q=blog/kobo-store-ebook-restrictions-drm
======
johnnyn
I sympathize with you, but this has less to do with Kobo and more to do with
the book publishers. Kobo, Amazon, B&N, and all the other retailers only do
what is required from the publishers, and DRM is at the top of the list.

